# Austin City Limits



## too larry (Oct 6, 2017)

The ACL Music Festival kicked off tonight. Back when I was a kid getting 3 and sometimes 4 TV stations if the weather was just right, PBS was always one of those stations. I've been a huge ACL fan from the git go. Used to tape them when we still used tape. Now my DVR does it all for me on a chip. No problem.

Those guys have came a long way since this gem started the whole thing.


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2017)

40 years later. . . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2017)

I have a DVD of this show in my work sound system. When ever I'm cleaning up after an event. it is the first in the Queue.


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)

This is a pretty good show, if you like this kind of stuff.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)

Bobbie at the ACLMF. {thanks to Lisa}


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------

